# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  سوال:شرط در پایتون

## wolf_alone

سلام

من در IDE 2.7.3 برنامه مینویسم.
داشتم شرط مینوشتم که هیچ عکس العملی نشان نداد.

if x>y:

print "x"

بعد وقتی ادامه هربرنامه از esle: استفاده میکنم به else:اررور میده 

ممنون میشم اگر جواب سوالمو بدید.

----------


## s3rv3r

سلام

a = 1
b = 2
if(a<b):
	print "test"

----------


## ehp_kz6597

سلام
شما بي زحمت كد رو اينجا بذار ببينيم مشكل چيه!
شاد باشي (-:

----------

